# County Council purchasing my house..how long will it take



## Bamhan (7 Nov 2006)

The local county council have expressed an interest in buying my house which has been for sale for a while due to a sale falling though at the last minute.
We have rented it out in the interim to pay the mortgage but would be happy to be rid of it.

Does anyone have any experience of selling to the county council and know how long approximately the process would take?


----------



## Vanilla (7 Nov 2006)

County Council can be very quick too. I completed a sale to the council in one month recently. The only thing that can hold it up is that the acquisition has to be approved in the next councillors meeting, then each cheque has to be approved by the requisite department. But it doesnt necessarily need to be too prolongued.


----------



## liteweight (7 Nov 2006)

How do you go about selling your house to the county council? Do they buy them to house people on the list or what?


----------



## Art (8 Nov 2006)

Sold mine to the council too (in Cork). Had heard some nightmare stories so I told that auctioneer that I was insisting on a very quick sale. It closed about a month after going sale agreed. They bought it through the auctioneer.


----------



## MandaC (8 Nov 2006)

My sister has recently gone sale agreed with South Dublin County Council on her house in Clondalkin and is wondering how slow they will be at processing paperwork.  It was bought through an Esate Agent, who searches the areas on behalf of the Council.  She only found out it was to SDCC when the paperwork trail started.  They had initially thought the woman was an investor purchasing for herself.

My sister got the cold shoulder from the neighbours when they found out who the sale is going to!


----------



## Bamhan (8 Nov 2006)

Hope we will have a quick sale so, thanks.


----------



## MOB (8 Nov 2006)

"She only found out it was to SDCC when the paperwork trail started. They had initially thought the woman was an investor purchasing for herself"

If an individual buys a house with a Shared Ownership loan from the Council, then the legal purchaser will be the Council, but for practical purposes, the new house owner is the Shared Ownership applicant.  However, it is hard to see how someone holding herself out as an investor could be on the Shared Ownerhsip scheme.


----------



## MandaC (8 Nov 2006)

No the lady who purchased was not somebody purchasing under the Shared Ownership scheme. 

Once the sale was agreed and the finer details were being agreed, she told my sisters estate agent in conversation that she was in fact an Estate Agent who buys reasonably cheap houses in good condition on behalf of South Dublin County Council.


----------



## BigM (9 Nov 2006)

Has anyone sold to the CC directly? I know Dublin CC have a link on their website where you can offer them properties.
I'm thinking of selling my ex-corp house and am trying to find out what DCC are like to deal with. Do they send out their own valuers or do they simply ask local EAs what Estate ABC market prices are?
Any info/feedback gratefully accepted...


----------

